# Mousie Adventures - Fish at the Sides



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Remember all those other journals I made? Yup, forget those.... lol
This journal is mostly about my mouse; Trix. He's a white and black piebald or broken variety. I'll just give you a brief summary of what happened.

I went into Petsmart to just check on the fish and their care and what not. I "accidentally" went into the rodent section and low and behold, I found a mouse with a black and white face. He was just running on his wheel and he seemed so healthy. And best thing is; when I put my finger on the glass, he did the same. I knew he was the one for me the moment he did that. 

I then asked my dad if we can get him but you know the usual answer. "No". Once we got home I immediately started doing all the chores. Dishes, tidying up the house, putting coats and shoes away, etc. etc. The next day, he said he would think about it. After 2-3 more days of cleaning up the house, he finally said yes.  

We went to Petsmart and he was still there. Me and my mom picked out a cage and got all the supplies. The employee got my mouse and we went home. On the ride home, I was thinking of names for him. I thought of "Snipe" or "Dominoe". But at the end, I knew his name. "Trix". 

You're probably thinking about the cereal, but no. It's actually how I "tricked" my parents into buying him. I mean we're saving up on money to finish our mortgage on our new house, and we bought a real furry creature. Who actually needs a vet. Instead of "Tricks" I just replaced it with a x. More pics soon...

Of course, fish will be updated here soon. My sorority is doing quite well, no one died except the girl who had Dropsy. :l

As you can see, he's a boy. lmao


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Awww he's so cute!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks.  He's sleeping right now. In 2 days, he would officially have been with me for a week. Is that proper grammar? My English has gotten quite rusty now. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he's cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------

